

Show HN: Buy a new domain name and host it with one API call - billychasen
https://picnic.sh/api

======
billychasen
We just launched our API and would love your thoughts. Last week we launched
Picnic.sh (PH thread
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/picnic](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/picnic))
to try and make it a lot easier and cheaper to set up one-page domain names.

Today we are opening up our API beta. We're hoping people will find a lot of
use for this for things like resumes, about pages, app landing pages, etc ...

Thanks!

------
sjs382
This is pretty cool for projects where I want to register the domain, but
don't have any content yet.

But once I'm ready to move to my own server, there should be a way to update
DNS records (and manage renewals).

I wish this were a feature of an existing registrar, than a product itself.

------
boaticus
Wow, excellent idea.

